# BMW E90 Bonnet Respray - Northamptonshire



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Evening all 

Left the car in the car park whilst on holiday and a pterodactyl shat on the bonnet and its trashed... 

I have tried the wet sand / Machine polish but no joy.

Got a quote from bodyshop near my work and they quote £462 inc VAT to respray the whole bonnet.. 

Is this a fair price?? and does anyone know of any good bodyshops in Northamptonshire??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sounds expensive to me. My local charges me £150 to do a bumper.


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

It's not as close as you would like I'm sure but depending on your Northamptonshire location there is a place in Bedford is use for my e90 who do an exceptional job and would not charge near that!


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

it also depends the quality of the materials they use,we have 2 paint scemes at work and one is crazy prices compared to the other sceme so asked what paint sceme they have and maby some one on here will use it and tell you what its like


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

You'll always find cheaper and you'll always find more expensive - you might find someone that will do a bonnet for £100 but the chances are you'll see prep marks, or runs, or that over time it will peel - whilst at the other end of the scale you might find someone that will do it to a show standard for £1000.
Generally the price you pay will be directly linked to the quality of the prep work, the quality of the products used and therefore the over quality and longevity of the end job.
Visit a few shops, talk to them, ask questions (Will only the bonnet need to be done? Will the wings need to be blown in?), explain what you require quality wise and ask if you can see examples of their work. 
Keep visiting (and re-visiting if need be) until you feel confident that you've found someone that for the money you're prepared to pay is going to give you the kind of quality you require :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Merlin Bodycraft in Brackley are very good and very reasonable as well...


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

snoopin said:


> Evening all
> 
> Left the car in the car park whilst on holiday and a pterodactyl shat on the bonnet and its trashed...
> 
> ...


I had the same issue in Kettering Sainsburys last month but luckily it hit the windscreen and I had just cleaned the car and put a coat of collinite 476 on it so the drops that hit the paint didnt even stick to the paintwork. Did you manage to get your re-spray sorted?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sounds roughly about right, but are they blending the wings aswell. I'd also ask if the affected area will be taken back to baremetal, because its etched into the paint if they think they can can just sand it back colour and laquer it. Then thy couldn't be more wrong if they do your car bonnet will look nice with fresh paint, but then the marks you had will slowly return so you will be back in same situation. Was it a bmw approved bodyshop as if so they should be using bmw white label paint.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi mate sorry to hear that, just what you need after your holiday.
I'm not sure where abouts you are in Northampton, but i can recomend Castle Coachworks in Northampton...01604 580582, Ask for Brian/Mark.
They have done a fair bit of work for me, which i'm very happy with.
If you would like to come and have a look at my car,to see their work you are more than welcome.Just PM me,
Cheers,
Vince.


----------

